# TB 500 Cause Prolactin Gyno?



## Sharoo (Mar 8, 2013)

I wanted to try TB500 but I just did some google research and read that thymosin causes increased prolactin.
 I am prone to gyno big time!!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 8, 2013)

Do you have links to these articles?


----------



## Sharoo (Mar 8, 2013)

I will post as soon as I get to a computer. I may have been mistaken because the article was on thymosin fragment 5 not thymosin beta.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks



Sharoo said:


> I will post as soon as I get to a computer. I may have been mistaken because the article was on thymosin fragment 5 not thymosin beta.


----------

